# What is the worst thing the U.S. government has done?



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 21, 2021)

Everyone knows about MK Ultra, the Tuskegee Syphilis Study and the Waco Massacre. What are some other evil things the U.S. government has done. Conspiracy theories are fine too as long as you have some evidence to back them up.


----------



## Troonos (Apr 21, 2021)

Existed.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 21, 2021)

Implement progressivism a hundred years ago, betraying the american people.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2021)

You should probably stop before you end up getting suicided.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 21, 2021)

Monolith said:


> You should probably stop before you end up getting suicided.


Joke's on you I'm already suicidal.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Apr 21, 2021)

Ending the slave trade.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 21, 2021)

Probably not the most fucked up but Waco is up there


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 21, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Probably not the most fucked up but Waco is up there


Ruby Ridge was worse imo because at least with the BDs you can argue they were allegedly child molesters.


----------



## Lokenstien (Apr 21, 2021)

Funded terrorist organizations 
Tested drugs on its citizens without their consent or knowledge 
House and protect war criminals 
An untold amount of Unlawful, Unjust and morally wrong killings 
Allow super conglomerates to dominate the market. 

Just to name a few


----------



## look at me meow (Apr 21, 2021)

Trail of Tears  
Operation Fast and Furious, not the movie, Obama's shit move that gave guns to the Mexican Cartels.
Japanese containment camps during WW2.
Vietnam War - use of Agent Orange and firebombing civilians.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 21, 2021)

Lokenstien said:


> Funded terrorist organizations
> Tested drugs on its citizens without their consent or knowledge
> House and protect war criminals
> An untold amount of Unlawful, Unjust and morally wrong killings
> ...





look at me meow said:


> Trail of Tears
> Operation Fast and Furious, not the movie, Obama's shit move that gave guns to the Mexican Cartels.
> Japanese containment camps during WW2.
> Vietnam War - use of Agent Orange and firebombing civilians.


When I was in high-school I did an essay about Operation Fast and Furious. I only got a C on it and I'm not sure if my teacher was a Liberal or if my essay was just too autistic.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Apr 21, 2021)

Operation Condor was a dick move too.
Sure, it ousted commie scum that were driving their countries to the hole, but also installed their personal puppets that didn't do shit to solve their countries problems either.

And the worst thing is that after years playing ball, they're letting themselves be destroyed from the inside and letting fucking China dominate the world scenario. They have all the US's faults tenfold, with positive media coverage and shitloads of stans.


----------



## byuu (Apr 21, 2021)

It rebelled against the dominant empire of its time which kept all global trade routes save.
According to Americans that's a bad thing.


----------



## HeyYou (Apr 21, 2021)

Creating the CIA, without a doubt.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Apr 21, 2021)

HeyYou said:


> Creating the CIA, without a doubt.


that and their glowies.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Apr 21, 2021)

Besides MK Ultra and other tests-
Suporting outright criminal dictatorships. Sure, one can argue there was no other way and maybe they are right, but this doesnt make it better.
Tbh it's a thing everyone did, but USA always was screaming on top their lungs they defend the world against evil.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Apr 21, 2021)

Tried to be Rome 2.0 but made the same fucking mistakes (or were forced to by levanters).


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 21, 2021)

The biggest fuck up that had the biggest impact on America itself was the Vietnam war.

It came at a time when America was set to achieve something great and it shook America's confidence in itself that we simply blew it.

With no Vietnam war you would not have had the hippie movement explode as much it did, you would not have had the civil rights movement been so explosive, same with women's rights, America would have undergone some changes in the 1960s but the negative impact of these changes would have been a lot more muted had it not gone down in a climate as heated as during the Vietnam war, which called all of American society and culture into question.

If the 1960s had played out differently I do honestly think we'd be living in the Jetsons style utopia they dreamed about back then today.


----------



## The Real SVP (Apr 21, 2021)

Give me a security clearance.


----------



## Death Grip (Apr 21, 2021)

Not signed up to the UN Declaration of Human Rights. 
I hate the UN with a passion beyond belief but a personal situation would be much easier to deal with if the USA had signed to it.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 21, 2021)

Income tax.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 21, 2021)

To quote the Soviet Union any time the US brought up their woeful human rights record: "And you are lynching negros!"


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 21, 2021)

August 15, 1971, abolishing the gold standard

Objectively the worst thing, nothing is even comparable.

If you know anything about a) economy and b) jews you know that Usury is the wordly god of the jews, and building society upon it hands the jews the reign over the world. Ezra Pound had it right that usury is the root of all evil. If the usury is officially established as the foundation of global economy, it literally means that jews own all the money in the world, and that they can freely use it to do the will of their father, Satan



Spoiler: Canto XLV



With usura hath no man a house of good stone
each block cut smooth and well fitting
that design might cover their face,
with usura
hath no man a painted paradise on his church wall
_harpes et luz_
or where virgin receiveth message
and halo projects from incision,
with usura
seeth no man Gonzaga his heirs and his concubines
no picture is made to endure nor to live with
but it is made to sell and sell quickly
with usura, sin against nature,
is thy bread ever more of stale rags
is thy bread dry as paper,
with no mountain wheat, no strong flour
with usura the line grows thick
with usura is no clear demarcation
and no man can find site for his dwelling.
Stonecutter is kept from his tone
weaver is kept from his loom
WITH USURA
wool comes not to market
sheep bringeth no gain with usura
Usura is a murrain, usura
blunteth the needle in the maid’s hand
and stoppeth the spinner’s cunning. Pietro Lombardo
came not by usura
Duccio came not by usura
nor Pier della Francesca; Zuan Bellin’ not by usura
nor was ‘La Calunnia’ painted.
Came not by usura Angelico; came not Ambrogio Praedis,
Came no church of cut stone signed: _Adamo me fecit._
Not by usura St. Trophime
Not by usura Saint Hilaire,
Usura rusteth the chisel
It rusteth the craft and the craftsman
It gnaweth the thread in the loom
None learneth to weave gold in her pattern;
Azure hath a canker by usura; cramoisi is unbroidered
Emerald findeth no Memling
Usura slayeth the child in the womb
It stayeth the young man’s courting
It hath brought palsey to bed, lyeth
between the young bride and her bridegroom
                               CONTRA NATURAM
They have brought whores for Eleusis
Corpses are set to banquet
at behest of usura.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Apr 21, 2021)

Unironically slavery. 

We should have never brought nig-nogs over


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Apr 21, 2021)

Not the worst thing but definitely worth a mention, that time the US government literally robbed people: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_6102


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 21, 2021)

The federal government may have grown too powerful.

I don't think the Founding Fathers wanted it to be so big.


----------



## verissimus (Apr 21, 2021)

Neigh said:


> Implement progressivism a hundred years ago, betraying the american people.


This and turning the constitution inside out by claiming "it's a living breathing document".


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 21, 2021)

REMEMBERMKULTRA said:


> Waco Massacre


you mean when those religious cult fuck jobs lit their shit shack on fire?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 21, 2021)

Something we have no idea ever happened.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Apr 21, 2021)

9/11


----------



## millais (Apr 21, 2021)

Ending the Confederate States of America.


----------



## panic mode (Apr 21, 2021)

The 1985 MOVE bombing is pretty fucked.


----------



## draggs (Apr 21, 2021)

Extending the voting franchise


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 21, 2021)

The worst thing they ever did was listen to that fat bipolar alcoholic bastard Churchill. We should have let the bongs fend for themselves.


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 21, 2021)

Joined the wrong side in World War 2.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 21, 2021)

Manipulating the press to drum up support for various wars in the past 50 years, spreading crack cocaine in black neighborhoods, inadvertantly creating ISIS, slavery, it's so hard to pick just one. They are probably currently doing something even worse.


----------



## Kornula (Apr 21, 2021)

Allowed Democrats to exist


----------



## Bass (Apr 21, 2021)

panic mode said:


> The 1985 MOVE bombing is pretty fucked.


That was the City of Philadelphia, not the feds.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 21, 2021)

1964 civil rights. We'll have the nigger vote for 200 years.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Apr 21, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> August 15, 1971, abolishing the gold standard
> 
> Objectively the worst thing, nothing is even comparable.
> 
> ...


Slavery never ended, we are just allowed to pick our masters to a extent. That is the purpose of fractional reserve, to concentrate all the wealth and power into the hands of the few.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 21, 2021)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> Operation Condor was a dick move too.
> Sure, it ousted commie scum that were driving their countries to the hole, but also installed their personal puppets that didn't do shit to solve their countries problems either.
> 
> And the worst thing is that after years playing ball, they're letting themselves be destroyed from the inside and letting fucking China dominate the world scenario. They have all the US's faults tenfold, with positive media coverage and shitloads of stans.


was Operation Condor like, even real? Those hardcore lefties from Brazil swear that the 1964 coup was the US's doing, but I can't find evidence of foul play. I think it was a local thing.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Apr 21, 2021)

melty said:


> Manipulating the press to drum up support for various wars in the past 50 years, spreading crack cocaine in black neighborhoods, inadvertantly creating ISIS, slavery, it's so hard to pick just one. They are probably currently doing something even worse.


"Inadvertently created ISIS"







A lot of the trucks our pentagon shipped them still bear their DOT numbers, bull fucking shit that 2000 used American trucks delivered to them was a accident.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 21, 2021)

Bring more niggers to the US.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 21, 2021)

The entirety of the Middle East and Europe post-WWII

Thats the most exact I can pinpoint, because honestly I could just say “everything”


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 21, 2021)

Probably Indian removal. The Five Civilized Tribes were called civilized for a reason, they were organized nations with constitutions, market economies (for four of them, slave plantation economies), the Christian religion, for the Cherokees widespread literacy more than the neighboring Whites. They were pacified and allies of the US.

let me put it like this, the Civilized Tribes werent savages riding horses and hunting muh Buffalo. They were indistinguishable from their neighbors except by their swarthy skin and foreign tongues. Evicting them was like evicting the White population of a US state.

Illegally overturning a treaty, literal law, to steal their land was bullshit. The Yankees knew it was bullshit, half of Congress knew it was bullshit, and even Indian hunter Davy Crockett knew it was bullshit.

each tribe lost something like a fifth of its people as a consequence.


----------



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 21, 2021)

I mean, we airdropped materiel to Peshmerga positions we knew would be overrun regardless, arming ISIS without arming ISIS. We also bombed an MSF hospital in Afghanistan for 30 minutes a few years back. Neither is the worst but both were disgusting to watch.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Apr 21, 2021)

The 19th amendment.


----------



## panic mode (Apr 21, 2021)

Bass said:


> That was the City of Philadelphia, not the feds.


Cops = government at the end of the day


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 22, 2021)

Signing its own death sentence by giving normies the right to vote.


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 22, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> Signing its own death sentence by giving normies the right to vote.


I agree. If you aren't on the spectrum you shouldn't have rights. Autistic master race when?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 22, 2021)

DicksOutForChauvin said:


> Unironically slavery.
> 
> We should have never brought nig-nogs over


78% of slave owners......


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 22, 2021)

potato in mah painus said:


> "Inadvertently created ISIS"
> View attachment 2107948
> View attachment 2107952
> A lot of the trucks our pentagon shipped them still bear their DOT numbers, bull fucking shit that 2000 used American trucks delivered to them was a accident.


I too saw the new count dankala video


----------



## Osaka (Apr 22, 2021)

COINTELPRO


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Apr 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> 78% of slave owners......


Is that statistic actually true?



Gravityqueen4life said:


> I too saw the new count dankala video


Those are two unrelated incidents. The Mark-1 plumbing picture is from the Syrian War.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2017-01-09/plumber-whose-decaled-truck-went-to-syria-settles-lawsuit


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 22, 2021)

REMEMBERMKULTRA said:


> Is that statistic actually true


Exactly true? Probably not. It uses these sources:

jewish virtual library
1860 US gov census
hillel.org
page 385 of rodriguez:
*Slavery in the United States: A Social, Political, and Historical Encyclopedia*​_(ps. I never checked these sources; so verify for yourself. I just know that's what the claim is built on.)_


Roughly true? Probably. If you dive into VOC archives, or study what other documents are left, every second name connected to slave trade seems to be a jewish name.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Apr 22, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> was Operation Condor like, even real? Those hardcore lefties from Brazil swear that the 1964 coup was the US's doing, but I can't find evidence of foul play. I think it was a local thing.


It was, but the evidence is somewhat sketchy. I do know they backed the coup in Chile, mostly as a "right place at the right time" deal, where they could implement the Chicago economic doctrine (protip: it only works for the short term) and get hold of their nationalized industries, most notably the copper ore one.

In Brazil's case, while they had some US backing, it was pretty much the military's own doing, but they were in it only for themselves. A very much ignored aspect is that it also staved rebel far-right factions within the Army itself, but that was mostly a collateral advantage; the target was to get rid of then-president João Goulart, who was supposedly dead-set in turning the country into China's bitch boy, though the only evidence were his talks with Chairman Mao himself and his friendly approach to unions and assorted left-wing collectives.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 22, 2021)

REcognising the ussr.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Apr 29, 2021)

either mk ultra or 9/11


----------



## Skitzels (Apr 29, 2021)

Not siding with Uncle Addy when they had the chance.

Just kidding, but I honestly think bombing the shit out of various Middle Eastern countries that have barely left the 17th century is among the shittiest of things they’ve done aside from destabilizing South America.

Then there’s the fact that most of the progressive nonsense we’re having shoved down our throats largely comes from an over decadent USA... which in turn has destroyed entire nations within less than 15 years. Even the KGB would be envious of this psychological warfare that has come out of the states, which has subverted several western countries to the point where people are actually discussing if it’s okay to castrate autistic children wearing dresses.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 29, 2021)

Unethical Human Experimentation, of which MKULTRA was small potatoes.
here is a list from Wikipedia dating from the late 19th century, which means there are probably a LOT more: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unethical_human_experimentation_in_the_United_States#Late_19th_century

For me these two entries stick out for me because I remember an old guy being laughed at when the SF incident was brought up when I was child and the second is fucking evil:


> In 1950, in order to conduct a simulation of a biological warfare attack, the U.S. Navy sprayed large quantities of the bacteria _Serratia marcescens_ – considered harmless at the time – over the city of San Francisco during a project called Operation Sea-Spray. Numerous citizens contracted pneumonia-like illnesses, and at least one person died as a result.[40][41][42][43][44][45] The family of the man who died sued the government for gross negligence, but a federal judge ruled in favor of the government in 1981.[46] _Serratia_ tests were continued until at least 1969





> In a 1949 operation called the "Green Run," the U.S. Atomic Energy Commission (AEC) released iodine-131 and xenon-133 into the atmosphere near the Hanford site in Washington, which contaminated a 500,000-acre (2,000 km2) area containing three small towns.[63]



Astra-Zeneca makes a guest appearance.  People should be forced to read the entire article whenever they scoff at people for refusing to take an experimental vaccine.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Apr 29, 2021)

Just about everything that fuck Woodrow did

Won the White house with *41.8%* of the vote after Taft and Roosevelt split rest of the vote
viewed The Birth of a Nation at a special White House screening, President Woodrow Wilson reportedly remarked, "It's like writing history with lightning. My only regret is that it is all so terribly true."
argued that the system of high tariffs "cuts us off from our proper part in the commerce of the world, violates the just principles of taxation, and makes the government a facile instrument in the hands of private interests."
re-established a federal income tax in the United States
created the Federal Reserve System, the central banking system of the United States.
banned price discrimination between different purchasers only when _"such a discrimination substantially lessens competition or tends to create a monopoly in any line of commerce"_
banned sales on the condition that the buyer also purchase another different product ("tying") but only _"when these acts substantially lessen competition"_
landed 330 United States Marines at Port-au-Prince, Haiti in order to establish control of Haiti's political and financial interests.
The Wilson administration changed the Bryan–Chamorro treaty by adding a provision which would have authorized United States military intervention in Nicaragua. The treaty kept Nicaragua and stopped any potential European powers from competing with the Panama Canal after the democratically elected José Santos Zelaya López negotiated with France, Germany and Japan to resurrect the proposed Nicaragua Canal, which might constitute potential future foreign competition with the newly built US-owned Panama Canal.
Signed an act for a framework for a "more autonomous government" in the Philippines, with certain privileges reserved to the United States to protect its sovereign rights and interests of course
*WORLD WAR ONE*
the Creel Committee, was an independent agency of the government of the United States under the Wilson administration created to influence public opinion to support the US in World War I, in particular, the US home front.
the Espionage Act of 1917 that Edward Snowden was charged under for revealing the government was lying to us again
authorized the United States federal government to raise a national army for service in World War I through conscription despite America having no business messing about in Europe
extended the Espionage Act of 1917 to cover a broader range of offenses, notably speech and the expression of opinion that cast the government or the war effort in a negative light or interfered with the sale of government bonds.
declared fourteen points which he regarded as the only possible basis of an enduring peace. Theodore Roosevelt warned: _"If the League of Nations is built on a document as high-sounding and as meaningless as the speech in which Mr. Wilson laid down his fourteen points, it will simply add one more scrap to the diplomatic waste paper basket. Most of these fourteen points... would be interpreted... to mean anything or nothing."_
founded the first worldwide intergovernmental organisation whose only mission was to maintain world peace which it failed to do of course since Woodrow then never joined it but he did take his Nobel Peace Price for his crucial role in establishing the League of Nations.
Drew Wilsonian Armenia on a map and then left it to die stillborn
announced his support for the women's suffrage amendment.
appointed Louis Brandeis, the first Jewish Supreme Court justice, who was instrumental in shaping the new Federal Reserve Act.


----------



## Panama (Apr 29, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Just about everything that fuck Woodrow did
> 
> Won the White house with *41.8%* of the vote after Taft and Roosevelt split rest of the vote
> viewed The Birth of a Nation at a special White House screening, President Woodrow Wilson reportedly remarked, "It's like writing history with lightning. My only regret is that it is all so terribly true."
> ...


Burn in Hell Wilson, and FDR too.  The Democratic Party shouldn’t have been allowed to survive Reconstruction.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 29, 2021)

Made Timothy Leary famous. What a twat.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 29, 2021)

The Finders Cult and other child sex trafficking operations.


----------



## Merry (Apr 30, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Just about everything that fuck Woodrow did
> 
> Won the White house with *41.8%* of the vote after Taft and Roosevelt split rest of the vote
> viewed The Birth of a Nation at a special White House screening, President Woodrow Wilson reportedly remarked, "It's like writing history with lightning. My only regret is that it is all so terribly true."
> ...


Wilson is the worst president hands down imo. Yankees may not like it, but I put Lincoln next for mishandling the abolishing of slavery which just galvanized the South into war. And then Obama for his failure to do anything he promised and his complete 180 into the establishment.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 30, 2021)

Leaving the paris climate accords


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Apr 30, 2021)

Panama said:


> Burn in Hell Wilson, and FDR too.  The Democratic Party shouldn’t have been allowed to survive Reconstruction.


He started the gushing bullshit of moralizing via meaningless rhetorical niceties while throwing armies at smaller nations to establish international hard power.

Mexico got an early sampling though when President James K. Polk promised them no land transfers via diplomats in California but later explained 'voluntary accession to the United States' was on the table based on whether America heard you wanted to join up and America would count the ballots to see how many agreed.  Mexico then logically prepared for war because at worst they were going to get fucked over anyway, and America took that as a declaration and attacked earlier than Mexico could muster having already mustered over Texas.  Mexico's losses amounted to one-third of its original territory from its 1821 independence.

America decides the exception to rules in all of their dealings, but uses such flowery bullshit principles to do it.  The average American is told the rest of the world hates America because 'they aren't us' or because 'they hate our freedoms', which is never quite true.  Its that, if you are any other nation in the whole world, America is your drunk dad lecturing you about responsibility. It talks over you and is simultaneously moralizing and petty in every sentence.  Claims to be in charge, but is so catty and bitchy at the same time.  Everybody plots together to bring someone like that down.  That, not any one incident, is the worst thing about America.

But from inside America, the cherry on top is that every Democrat voter who read what I wrote petulantly and childishly assumes I'm talking about Republican leaders.  Everyone in the world knows about Democrats and Republicans, no foreigner outside of a Hollywood movie thinks its just the Republicans and pleads with any Democrat to please help them.  Every movie has that moment, in real life the Democrat is the villain too.  I loathe the Libertarian who steps over the impoverished, but I hate the democrat who starts a charity to collect a vast sums of money who then just buys homes with it like Sanders and that BLM chick.  Its the same thing, but at least the libertarian is honest.  Neither will give you healthcare, but the Democrat is so much worse about it.


----------



## Deadly Nightshade (May 1, 2021)

Invade other countries because oil and resour-FREEDOM AND DEMOCRACY!!!!!!!

Oh and project MK-Ultra, poor boomers


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (May 2, 2021)

The list would be too long to contain to a single post, let alone a thread.


----------



## Clint Torez (May 5, 2021)

All I can think about when reading this thread is this stupid image.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 5, 2021)

Not the Americans fault as it was two groups of Brits, but... 1776

Britain had had a  civil war leading to the abolishment of the Crown, then things went tits up, so we put the royal family back. 

Not learning from history, turning their backs on the crown and trying to give it another go on their own was pretty stupid. The crown stopped anyone from being bigger than the crown, which some see as a bad thing. 

But when you look at the achievements of the empire from 1776 to 1976 and compare those to the achievements of the americas from 1776 to 1976, you can see you dun fucked up


----------



## Geoff Peterson (May 5, 2021)

Making me pay taxes.
Every. _Single. *Year.*_


----------



## Cabelaz (May 5, 2021)

Being too based for this world. I genuinely believe anyone above a certain standing in the government believes they can do, say, fuck, or kill whatever the fuck they want with no retaliation and they're right. We fucked up big time along the way but this is the inevitable ugly part of the democratic system.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (May 5, 2021)

Containment Policy. The Federal government fundamentally did not understand communism and how third-world revolutionaries viewed it, assuming that every revolutionary movement was planned out by the Soviets when at most, they would have just supplied arms. If the U.S. treated third-world communist governments like Yugoslavia, where the U.S. doesn't overthrow them in exchange for these governments opposing the Soviet Union, the Soviets would have been more isolated and possibly collapse earlier along with so much less bloodshed.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (May 5, 2021)

Joining WW1 on the side of the Entente. Second worse thing: 9/11


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 6, 2021)

REMEMBERMKULTRA said:


> Is that statistic actually true?
> 
> 
> Those are two unrelated incidents. The Mark-1 plumbing picture is from the Syrian War.
> ...


Absolute bullshit, not true.

I can’t speak for slaveowners in other countries, and the statistic could be true for slave ship owners specifically, but when it comes to American slavery, about one-third of all White Southern families owned slaves. Do you think nearly a quarter of the White Southern population was Jewish? (It wasn’t.)


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 6, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> Not the Americans fault as it was two groups of Brits, but... 1776
> 
> Britain had had a  civil war leading to the abolishment of the Crown, then things went tits up, so we put the royal family back.
> 
> ...


One went from a European Great Power with an empire to a European Great Power with no army.

The other went from being a frontier backwater to the leading superpower.

yeah gargle more British dick


----------



## Billy Beer (May 6, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> One went from a European Great Power with an empire to a European Great Power with no army.
> 
> The other went from being a frontier backwater to the leading superpower.
> 
> yeah gargle more British dick


The British had no army?

Now do that comparison again with medical advancements, technological discoveries, wars won.


----------



## FaramirG (May 6, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> Not the Americans fault as it was two groups of Brits, but... 1776
> 
> Britain had had a  civil war leading to the abolishment of the Crown, then things went tits up, so we put the royal family back.
> 
> ...


We have military bases in Britain. I think it's pretty clear who fucked up and who didn't.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 6, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> The British had no army?
> 
> Now do that comparison again with medical advancements, technological discoveries, wars won.


I meant to write empire.
I’ll see if I can draft a little list of medical advancements and technological discoveries, but it’s baffling that you think Britain is clearly superior on that point given what a very large number of inventions came out of the US.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 6, 2021)

FaramirG said:


> We have military bases in Britain. I think it's pretty clear who fucked up and who didn't.


And the British Armed forces train Americans, in America. 


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I meant to write empire.
> I’ll see if I can draft a little list of medical advancements and technological discoveries, but it’s baffling that you think Britain is clearly superior on that point given what a very large number of inventions came out of the US.


Name the very large inventions because  the industrial revolution, TV, Trains, and penicillin aren't exactly small. 

The three biggest American inventions I can think of are Ford and the ICE/Mass production, can't knock that. The internet (Ruined by the same country who invented it) and Microsoft/OS's.


----------



## FaramirG (May 6, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> And the British Armed forces train Americans, in America.
> 
> Name the very large inventions because  the industrial revolution, TV, Trains, and penicillin aren't exactly small.
> 
> The three biggest American inventions I can think of are Ford and the ICE/Mass production, can't knock that. The internet (Ruined by the same country who invented it) and Microsoft/OS's.


Britain is clearly the junior partner in its alliance with the US. If the British hadn't been so stubborn in the 1760s/70s they likely hang on to the American colonies and it's the other way around.


----------



## Deadwaste (May 6, 2021)

the us government broke into my home and probed by butt and then tried to pin it on booty hungry aliens, but i know the aliens would never do that because theyre cool fam.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 6, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> And the British Armed forces train Americans, in America.
> 
> Name the very large inventions because  the industrial revolution, TV, Trains, and penicillin aren't exactly small.
> 
> The three biggest American inventions I can think of are Ford and the ICE/Mass production, can't knock that. The internet (Ruined by the same country who invented it) and Microsoft/OS's.


I don’t disagree that the Industrial Revolution was a big deal.

Television, I have always heard, was invented by an American Philo Farnsworth. Telegram by Morse. Internet I’m actually hesitant to credit to America, likewise anything nuclear, due to the multinational nature of the researchers, but they were developed within the US. Electric DC I’m pretty sure, as well as some early theory of electricity, in the US. MASSIVE agricultural breakthroughs - steel plows, combine harvesters, lots of “Green Revolution” work on GMOs and fertilizers - done in the US. The phonograph. FIXED WING FLIGHT. Multiple inventors of automobile, but first became practical in the US.

British contributions seem, to me, heavily frontloaded in the 1700s and early 1800s. American ones backloaded in the late 1800s and the early 1900s.


----------



## Akashic Retard (May 6, 2021)

WTF Happened In 1971?
					

"I don't believe we shall ever have a good money again before we take the thing out of the hands of government, that is, we can't take it violently out of the hands of government, all we can do is by some sly roundabout way introduce something that they can't stop." - F.A. Hayek 1984…




					wtfhappenedin1971.com


----------



## Shroom King (May 6, 2021)

Allowing Nintendo to remove Mike Tyson from Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!


----------



## Idiotron (May 6, 2021)

Probably dropping 2 nukes on a civilian population and murdering millions of innocent people in an instant.
Sure, you can make the excuse that it was war time but still, that has to be the biggest war crime of all time.
Even the Japanese planes which attacked Pearl Harbor did not touch civilians.
There was even talk at the time that detonating an A-bomb would completely destroy out atmosphere so they were basically gambling with the fate of the world.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 6, 2021)

Has the US government done anything that isn’t evil or stupid within the past century and a half?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 8, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> If the 1960s had played out differently I do honestly think we'd be living in the Jetsons style utopia they dreamed about back then today.



I doubt it. The world is still run by corrupt elite who want to lord it over the "little people". And quite a number of "little people" are jerks and/or blind followers, as this scamdemic has shown us.

So had Vietnam never happened, we'd likely still be living in a cyberpunk dystopia, one way or another.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 8, 2021)

Failing to provoke Germany to war, and then provoking Imperial Japan to war, and afterward pretending to not have been the aggressor.  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumanHive (May 8, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Probably dropping 2 nukes on a civilian population and murdering millions of innocent people in an instant.
> Sure, you can make the excuse that it was war time but still, that has to be the biggest war crime of all time.
> Even the Japanese planes which attacked Pearl Harbor did not touch civilians.
> There was even talk at the time that detonating an A-bomb would completely destroy out atmosphere so they were basically gambling with the fate of the world.


Confirmed retard. Any weapon that brings a conflict to a swifter end is justified. An invasion of the home islands would have been a bloodbath on both sides, and if it was done you’d be sitting here whining about how US GI’s raped and slaughtered their way through the Kanto plains.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 8, 2021)

Operation Northwoods, though we never went through with it, is the basis of like all modern day conspiracy theories and the number one reason nobody will ever trust the CIA. The idea was to stage false flag attacks on US locations and bases and make it look like they were conducted by Cuba, which we would use as pretext for invading Cuba. Just the fact that this plan existed at all is the smoking gun in most people's minds that the CIA can and will fake anything in the name of furnishing a war.

Had Operation Northwoods gone through, it almost certainly would have escalated tensions with the USSR to a breaking point. I'm more or less convinced it would have been the prelude to WW3. JFK in a rare moment of sanity actually considered dismantling the CIA when he found out about it. Which in my opinion he certainly should have, since even on a good day the only thing the CIA actually collects is money.



Idiotron said:


> There was even talk at the time that detonating an A-bomb would completely destroy out atmosphere so they were basically gambling with the fate of the world.


This is a long standing myth. One of the physicists, I believe it was Oppenheimer, did calculate that an atomic explosion could ignite the planet's atmosphere, that much is true. However, when his colleagues checked his work, they found that he had failed to account for heat dissapation. He ran the numbers again and confirmed that an atomic bomb would not ignite the atmosphere, and the first nuclear test was conducted with full understanding that such a thing couldn't happen. The US and USSR governments have done some really idiotic things with nukes, but that wasn't one of them.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 8, 2021)

It's a toss up between Emancipation and Suffrage.


----------



## Idiotron (May 8, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Any weapon that brings a conflict to a swifter end is justified.


Any weapon?
So, for example, if I have a beef with someone and we keep bickering and sometimes getting into fist fights, it's justified for me to burn down his house with him and his family inside it?
It will end this conflict swiftly, I can tell you that.
You're literally justifying genocide of the innocent.


HumanHive said:


> An invasion of the home islands would have been a bloodbath on both sides


And still, a lot less people would die and those who would die would not be civilians for the most part.


----------



## ClownBrew (May 8, 2021)

listened to that fat bipolar alcoholic faggot Churchill


----------



## HumanHive (May 8, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Any weapon?
> So, for example, if I have a beef with someone and we keep bickering and sometimes getting into fist fights, it's justified for me to burn down his house with him and his family inside it?
> It will end this conflict swiftly, I can tell you that.
> You're literally justifying genocide of the innocent.


More retardation. You are escalating. Houses were already being burned in WW2, America just used one bomb instead of hundreds.



Idiotron said:


> And still, a lot less people would die and those who would die would not be civilians for the most part.


Wrong.
US casualties were estimated at 500,000 during the first few months.
Japanese casualties would have been at genocide levels based on civilian suicides during previous island invasions. The Japanese were training civilians to resist an invasion, with bamboo spears if necessary. It would have been slaughter.

The Atomic Bombings were 100% justified in that circumstance. You are an idiot who sees the word “nuclear” and pisses himself.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 8, 2021)

The 1965 Hart-Celler Act. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 8, 2021)

Your mom.


----------



## Drain Todger (May 9, 2021)

Without a doubt, the Phoenix Program. The CIA went around torturing and assassinating suspected VCs in Vietnam. And when I say torture, I mean, y'know. Basically having South Vietnamese assets rape people, and stuff.









						Phoenix Program - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> Rape, gang rape, rape using eels, snakes, or hard objects, and rape followed by murder; electric shock ('the Bell Telephone Hour') rendered by attaching wires to the genitals or other sensitive parts of the body, like the tongue; the 'water treatment'; the 'airplane' in which the prisoner's arms were tied behind the back, and the rope looped over a hook on the ceiling, suspending the prisoner in midair, after which he or she was beaten; beatings with rubber hoses and whips; the use of police dogs to maul prisoners.



>tfw you will never be MACV SOG, roaming through the jungle with face paint on and no body armor, fellow hardened SF guys at your side
>tfw you will never deliver a screaming Vietnamese woman to a black site and watch interrogators stuff a live eel up her cooter while attaching a rotary phone magneto to her nipples and cranking real hard

The worst part? Most of the people they raped, tortured, and murdered were completely innocent, according to the CIA’s own files.



			https://www.mcall.com/opinion/mc-phoenix-program-vietnam-denton-borhaug-yv-0923-20160922-story.html
		




> According to the CIA's own unique database of this program, at least 38 innocent people were victimized for every Viet Cong agent, and 4.7 innocent people were killed for every Viet Cong agent. In all, over 73,697 Vietnamese were targeted, and at least 15,438 people were killed. (Rejali emphasizes that these figures may be much higher.)



Only 1 out of 38 people detained and 1 in 5 killed was VC. I'm sure that tales of indiscriminate rape and murder didn't make anyone bitter at the US and increase their VC sympathies.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 9, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Any weapon?
> So, for example, if I have a beef with someone and we keep bickering and sometimes getting into fist fights, it's justified for me to burn down his house with him and his family inside it?
> It will end this conflict swiftly, I can tell you that.
> You're literally justifying genocide of the innocent.


Under the doctrine of Total War, _all_ assets of the enemy are considered a valid target, especially civillians. Japan certainly didn't disagree with this doctrine at all, considering what they did to China and the Philipines.

Japan also had their own weapons of mass destruction.


Spoiler: Japan had their own weapons of mass destruction



The purpose of Unit 731 was to breed bioweapons, specifically new strains of smallpox and the bubonic plague, as a weapon that could be carried to the United States (and presumably China, eventually). Unit 731 was also the first bioweapons laboratory to cultivate anthrax for use as a weapon, and when it was captured by the Soviets it became the basis for their bioweapons program. Two Japanese weapons, the balloon bomb and the tremendous I-400 supersubmarine, the largest submarine ever constructed by any nation at the time, were both directly built to be delivery mechanisms for biological weapons.

The balloon bombs were a simple method of attaching explosives to weather balloons and letting wind currents carry them over the United States. The American government actually censored the existence of the balloon bombs including the fact that they touched off a forest fire and burnt some farmer's house down, specifically to give the Japanese the impression that they were a failure, because we knew about that bioweapons program and that the balloon bombs could very easily be modified to carry plague. It worked, and the Japanese switched to the I-400 submarine.

The I-400 submarine was so large that it had a hangar capable of both launching and recovering up to three seaplanes. All three seaplanes could carry small payloads. The range of the I-400 and its aircraft was such that the submarine could easily slip past US defenses in the Pacific (we weren't even aware the first one was operational yet) and bomb cities on the western coast of the United States. Japan was prepared and fully willing to use their bioweapons on US soil as a last ditch attempt to get them to abandon the war. The atomic bombs were dropped only a few months later. Once they were, there was a direct communication to Japan that _any use of their biological weapons would result in swift and total retaliation_.

Those plagues could have killed and debilitated millions. Its safe to assume Japan would have also unleashed them on China as well had they started with the United States. Had this occurred, there would have been no X-Day. The airforce would have simply dropped atomic bomb after atomic bomb on the islands until there was no Japan left to surrender. I call the two atomic bombings we did get a bargain.


----------



## Exsosym (May 18, 2021)

BadBIOS.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 18, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> And the British Armed forces train Americans, in America.
> 
> Name the very large inventions because  the industrial revolution, TV, Trains, and penicillin aren't exactly small.
> 
> The three biggest American inventions I can think of are Ford and the ICE/Mass production, can't knock that. The internet (Ruined by the same country who invented it) and Microsoft/OS's.


Industrial Agriculture is huge. The United States pioneered the concept in the late 1800's and all the major inventions that made it possible such as the Combine Harvester which was invented in the USA in 1835 and the first self propelled version in 1911. And say what you will about all the Genetic Engineering of seed lines, and the development of various artificial fertilizers and pesticides. That's all America too, and for that reason alone the Mississippi and Missouri River Planes are the breadbasket of the world, never mind just the USA. The reason even a vagrant on the street in Calcutta can afford a loaf of bread every day is because of American agriculture innovations.


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (May 18, 2021)

Stop the Nazis


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> The 1965 Hart-Celler Act. Nothing else comes close.











						Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> The Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965, also known as the Hart–Celler Act, is a federal law passed by the 89th United States Congress and signed into law by President Lyndon B. Johnson. The law abolished the National Origins Formula, which had been the basis of U.S. immigration policy since the 1920s. The act removed de facto discrimination against Southern and Eastern Europeans, Asians, as well as other non-Northwestern European ethnic groups from American immigration policy.


Beginning of the end.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 18, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Industrial Agriculture is huge. The United States pioneered the concept in the late 1800's and all the major inventions that made it possible such as the Combine Harvester which was invented in the USA in 1835 and the first self propelled version in 1911. And say what you will about all the Genetic Engineering of seed lines, and the development of various artificial fertilizers and pesticides. That's all America too, and for that reason alone the Mississippi and Missouri River Planes are the breadbasket of the world, never mind just the USA. The reason even a vagrant on the street in Calcutta can afford a loaf of bread every day is because of American agriculture innovations.


I won't take any credit away from the proud men and women that industrialised that in America. As for genetic engineering, that technically started around 10,000 years ago, though i don't know if they went as far as fertilisers and pesticides


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (May 18, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> Probably dropping 2 nukes on a civilian population and murdering millions of innocent people in an instant.
> Sure, you can make the excuse that it was war time but still, that has to be the biggest war crime of all time.
> Even the Japanese planes which attacked Pearl Harbor did not touch civilians.
> There was even talk at the time that detonating an A-bomb would completely destroy out atmosphere so they were basically gambling with the fate of the world.


If the US didn't drop those nukes, America would have invaded along with the Soviet Union, which would have without a doubt lead to millions more casualties for the Americans, Soviets, and especially the Japanese. Also, AT MOST less than a quarter-million people in total were killed by the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. To your claim that they "gambled with the fate of the world", nuclear weapons were already tested in the United States. Your autism seems to know no bounds and your asshole does most of your talking.


----------



## Mr. Bung (May 19, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Has the US government done anything that isn’t evil or stupid within the past century and a half?


Intentions have been pretty shitty since at least the Vietnam war. The country just got too big for it's britches, just as countless other people and entities do when they achieve greatness. It's practically an inevitability. Peter Gabriel's "Big Time" is a great listen that's all about that and sums it up nicely...


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (May 19, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Industrial Agriculture is huge. The United States pioneered the concept in the late 1800's and all the major inventions that made it possible such as the Combine Harvester which was invented in the USA in 1835 and the first self propelled version in 1911. And say what you will about all the Genetic Engineering of seed lines, and the development of various artificial fertilizers and pesticides. That's all America too, and for that reason alone the Mississippi and Missouri River Planes are the breadbasket of the world, never mind just the USA. The reason even a vagrant on the street in Calcutta can afford a loaf of bread every day is because of American agriculture innovations.


Then the US crammed all of its extra food into the mouths of hungry Africans who bred like rabbits on viagra and who will undergo a massive die off once whites are marginalized enough to stop giving a shit about the rest of the world.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 19, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> Then the US crammed all of its extra food into the mouths of hungry Africans who bred like rabbits on viagra and who will undergo a massive die off once whites are marginalized enough to stop giving a shit about the rest of the world.


All utopias and failed utopias are built on a foundation of blood.

People wonder why stopped going to the moon and creating wonders it's because of utopianism. Our Betters decided that they could be God.


----------



## Enig (May 19, 2021)

Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## Wormy (May 21, 2021)

Inspiring the Nazi party in the early 20th.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (May 30, 2021)

Some of y'all need to get educated about the War in the Pacific. The US has done a million and one fucked up things, but just as an example, during the American invasion of Saipan, hundreds if not thousands of Japanese civilians jumped to their deaths off of high cliffs rather than be taken captive by the Americans. Invading the Japanese home islands would have involved wading through blood every step of the way. The military made over a million Purple Heart medals for the planned invasion and we still haven't depleted the stockpile. One in a hundred people living in the US then would have been expected to be wounded or killed during the planned invasion. All the chumps who survived Normandy would get to do the whole thing over again, but without the hope of any civilians welcoming them as liberators. The Japanese civilian casualties would have been on a genocidal scale.

My vote for the most fucked up thing is everything we've done to Central and South America. There are a lot of other places in the world we've shit up, but we had help with most of those. Latin America has been repeatedly and intentionally destabilized by the US for nothing more than our own convenience and profits. Chiquita and Dole. Fuck 'em.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 30, 2021)

9/11


----------



## Groon (May 30, 2021)

Support troonery


----------



## TitusOvid (May 30, 2021)

Popularizing and exporting black culture.


----------



## Brahma (May 30, 2021)

Not making transportation to Liberia mandatory in the 1800s


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 30, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Exactly true? Probably not. It uses these sources:
> 
> jewish virtual library
> 1860 US gov census
> ...





Feline Supremacist said:


> Unethical Human Experimentation, of which MKULTRA was small potatoes.
> here is a list from Wikipedia dating from the late 19th century, which means there are probably a LOT more: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unethical_human_experimentation_in_the_United_States#Late_19th_century
> 
> For me these two entries stick out for me because I remember an old guy being laughed at when the SF incident was brought up when I was child and the second is fucking evil:
> ...


It's no surprise to me that the Manhattan Project's Plutonium experiments weren't included in the Ziopedia entry.  



			Project MUSE - <i>The Plutonium Files: America's Secret Medical Experiments in the Cold War</i> (review)
		



Idiotron said:


> Probably dropping 2 nukes on a civilian population and murdering millions of innocent people in an instant.
> Sure, you can make the excuse that it was war time but still, that has to be the biggest war crime of all time.
> Even the Japanese planes which attacked Pearl Harbor did not touch civilians.
> There was even talk at the time that detonating an A-bomb would completely destroy out atmosphere so they were basically gambling with the fate of the world.


The fire bombing of Dresden is up there with Hiroshima and Nagasaki and the DU munitions are a gift that keep on giving.  Those are even messing up our own troops.  






						Firebombing of Dresden
					

On the evening of February 13, 1945, a series of Allied firebombing raids begins against the German city of Dresden, reducing the “Florence of the Elbe” to




					www.history.com
				












						Children Born With Birth Defects Near U.S. Base in Iraq
					

“The war has spread so much radiation here that, unless it is cleaned up, generations of Iraqis will continue to be affected.”




					theintercept.com
				






mindlessobserver said:


> Industrial Agriculture is huge. The United States pioneered the concept in the late 1800's and all the major inventions that made it possible such as the Combine Harvester which was invented in the USA in 1835 and the first self propelled version in 1911. And say what you will about all the Genetic Engineering of seed lines, and the development of various artificial fertilizers and pesticides. That's all America too, and for that reason alone the Mississippi and Missouri River Planes are the breadbasket of the world, never mind just the USA. The reason even a vagrant on the street in Calcutta can afford a loaf of bread every day is because of American agriculture innovations.


That agriculture innovation is killing the planet in numerous ways,  destroying biodiversity,  causing all kinds of degenerative diseases due to the chemicals  and excessive consumption of animal flesh.

@Lemmingwise   Jewish participation in the slave trade is very well documented.  

The reasons for the important role of Jews in the early years of the slave trade are not hard to find. To put the matter in summary terms, Jews in medieval Europe had effectively been pushed by the Western branch of the Christian Church away from land ownership and into commerce and financial dealings. During those early years of western overseas expansion many Jews continued to find opportunities for drawing wealth from commerce and finance. Under heavy threat in the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries, many Portuguese and Spanish Jews found refuge in the Netherlands, a quasi-nation that by that time had a widely reputed tolerance for religious diversity. Jewish citizens of the Netherlands were able to participate in domestic and foreign trade, including the slave trade on the coast of West Africa and in the Americas. These Jews, along with many Christian Dutch traders, supplied slaves not only to the Dutch colonial enterprises in Brazil and Surinam but also to Curaçao and other islands in the Antilles for transhipment to the New World colonies of other European nations. Ironically, Jews were therefore able to make major investments in landed enterprises--which in tropical America meant slave plantations--in Brazil and then Surinam.






						Slavery and the Jews
					

A review of The Secret Relationship Between Blacks and Jews: Volume One




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 30, 2021)

Culturally enriched thread.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Aug 25, 2021)

Enabling China. As a result, the Wuhan Flu happened and millions died.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 25, 2021)

Allowed literal nigger to become POTUS. That's how you start the real downfall of your nation, you place monkey in the President chair.


----------



## frozenrunner (Aug 25, 2021)

L.B.J. and the Great Society.


----------

